

Does the Internet Make You Dumber?  - adamc
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704025304575284981644790098.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_LeadStoryNA

======
RyanMcGreal
>In one experiment conducted at Cornell University, for example, half a class
of students was allowed to use Internet-connected laptops during a lecture,
while the other had to keep their computers shut. Those who browsed the Web
performed much worse on a subsequent test of how well they retained the
lecture's content.

What if half the class was allowed to read a book during a lecture and the
other half was not? Would you expect the results to be any different?

------
tjmaxal
Bad Title. It should be does the internet make you...oh look something shiny.

The idea that multitasking is bad for you is not new.

~~~
adamc
I just went with the title of the article.

~~~
tjmaxal
No worries, it's just a joke.

